# Ken'ichi, Cat and Marius enter Wicht's Lair



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

The ancient masters, hearing that there are three new adventurers wanting to enter Wicht's Lair, summon the three and hand them each a map and a key.

The map shows the way to a cemetery, located in a remote area, a days walk from any village.  

"There are two ways to enter Wicht's Lair," the ancient masters explain, "You may either pass through the cemetery, from south to north and thus find the entrance, or you may locate one of the many hidden entrances in the cemetery.  Beware of the cemetery for it hides many dangers for novices such as yourself."

"If you enter the lair through the cavern entrance, know that the goblins on the first level have mostly been wiped out, though there may be new dangers."

Thus the adventurers armed with a map and a key make the long journey to the cemetery.  Finally on the *dawn of the mantis* they arrive.  The three companions are atop a hill overlooking a small cemetery.  The cemetery looks to contain nothing larger than a tombstone and covers about a an acre of ground.  The cemetery is surrounded by a rather massive fence, the southern gate of which is facing the three.  

There are two tall, heavily cloaked  figures standing at either side of the gate.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 18, 2002)

“I think we should start with these goblins,” says Ken.  “Stray goblins should be good practice for whatever lurks in the lower tombs, and they may have some weapons we can take for ourselves.”


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

"Shouldn't we talk to these men first? They might have some information that is useful to us."

Tso-Nah takes a few steps towards the figures, and nods his head in greetings. 

"Greetings, honorable sirs. Would you have any information pertaining to the beast known as Wicht, or his tomb?"


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

As Tso-Nah descends the hill and greets the men they move and the movement causes their hoods to slide away.  There skeletal eyes stare out from skulls of polished bone and the two cloaked skeletons charge the fighters.

*Skeletons*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 2 / 2
*Powers:* Undead

_Skeleton 1 attacks Tso-Nah:_ *The panther storms the tombs; protects against the roar of the abomination!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks Ken:_ *The phoenix shouts across the beach; parts the pain of the sickle!*


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 18, 2002)

Ken grins and charges at the nearest skeleton.  "Remember to concentrate your attacks!" he shouts to his companions.  "The sooner we can take one down, the better!"  With that, he lashes out with a low kick, hoping to shatter the skeleton's leg-bones and leave it helpless.

_Attacks Skeleton 2:_ *The mantis kicks the sea; shreds the cut of the shell!*


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

"Let's concentrate on one at a time, try to take them out as soon as possible!"

At Skeleton 2: *The crane shouts facing the prairie; wards off the punch of the pole!*

Tso-Nah whips his blades out of their sheathes, bringing one down to face off against the abysmal undead, and using the other to ward off their bony punches!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 19, 2002)

just ignore this


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 19, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Seeing that her companions seem to have the second skeleton handled, Cat jumps forward, her daggers spinning out of their sheaves. She spins, and attempts to bury her knives deep into the bone of the first skeleton.</font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 1
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana>The dagger dexterously charges the tower; blocks the kick of the garden!</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*0/5 
*Saved Experience*: 0 
*Natural Hits*: 1
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves)
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center> 

OOC: A dagger move on the first monster I meet!  That's a *three* pointer, with a possible carry-over to skeleton 2.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 19, 2002)

The three fighters handily defeat the skeletons, _each gaining 1/2 an experience point_.

The gate stands before them, securely locked.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 19, 2002)

"Good work, my friends!" says Ken as he kicks the fallen bones aside.  "This is an auspicious start."  Approaching the locked gate, he tries the key he received from the ancient masters.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC: I'd prefer Hits Defeated, myself. Could we do it that way? It's far superior, IMHO.

"Well, guess they weren't of much help. I'll be more  careful about people in this place, from now on." A grim smile flashes across Tso-Nah's face. "Well, guess we'll give those goblins a shot, eh?" 

Tso-Nah paces over to the gate. If Ken fails to open it, he'll try to find a way to climb over it, knock it down, or go about bypassing the portal in some other way.


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC: I'd also like to use the hits defeated. In addition, once we're in the lair, it would be a good idea to have a "party leader", or someone who decides where we are going. Since Ciaran started this, I propose that Ken be the party leader.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC: I concur.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 19, 2002)

very well - give yourselfs 2/3's of a hit defeated.

The key works and the gate swings open.  Beyond stands an idylic little cemetery.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 19, 2002)

"What a peaceful little place. I wonder, could it really be so evil?" Tso-Nah takes a few steps into the cemetary.

*Sahiro Tso-Nah*
Hits Defeated: 2/3 out of 5
Hits: 1 (1 natural)
Powers: None
Yen: None
Possessions: Crystal Sword (+1 to Sword, Diamond, Silver, and Ruby moves)


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 19, 2002)

Ken steps through the gate.  Once inside the cemetery, he leads the others down the path, alert for any side paths, structures, openings, or other things of interest.

“It seems a desolate place,” he replies to Tso-Nah's comment.  “Without caretakers, without offerings for the dead.  It is no wonder that they rise up against the living here.”


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

As the three step over the threshhold of the gate the scene changes.  The ground before them suddenly seems to stretch out and darken.  The very air seems to thicken.  

The path now stretches out between two grassy hills, the sides of which are covered with tombstones.  To the right, atop the hill is what appears to be a circular building surrounded with pillars.  A small path leads off of the main path up to it.

To the left is a steep hill, over the top of which may be seen the tops of two tombs.

Ahead the path goes fairly straight north, turning just slightly to the right a bit further along.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 20, 2002)

"My mistake. Turns out this place isn't that congenial, after all." Tso-Nah whips out his blades, and glances around alertly. "Which path leads to those goblins you spoke of, Ken?"


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 20, 2002)

Ken shrugs.  "I have no idea.  The ancient masters mentioned a cavern entrance, but didn't say where that might be.  I'd say we should check each of these paths and see whether any of them lead to a hole in the ground.  Some of these tombs are probably pretty dangerous, especially the one that has Wicht in it, and I'd rather get hold of some good weapons before we meet with the old bastard himself."

Ken takes the path to the right to get a better look at the circular building with its ring of pillars, and to see what lies on the other side of the hill.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

As Ken draws nearer the top of the hill he sees that the building is actually an open air structure, a roof supported by a ring of marble pillars.  However there does seem to be something in the middle of it.


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 20, 2002)

OOC: the Dread Gazebo! Run!

IC: "I REALLY hate this place already. I propose that we go in and if that thing so much as moves, kill it."


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 20, 2002)

Ken cautiously approaches the open-air structure to see what’s lurking inside.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 20, 2002)

Tso-Nah creeps around from the other side, hoping to catch whatever that creature is between himself and Ken.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

I didn't say creature, i said something 

In the center of the structure is a long pedestal with a coffin atop it.  The coffin is closed.  Five rows of seats are arranged facing the coffin.

North of the coffin on the pedestal is what could be a room.  It is a square marble structure, about six feet to a side, with a door on the south end.  The top of the marble cube does not reach the bottom of the ceiling over head.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 20, 2002)

"Well, we know that undead spring up heer like mushrooms after rain, and that coffin is . . . well, a _coffin_. Could be anything in it." Tso-Nah looks at it from all angles, trying to find an inscription or some other hint as to its occupant.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 20, 2002)

“Well, we did manage to get here in the morning, so we can hope that the undead aren’t as strong as they might be,” muses Ken.  “Anyway, there’s only one way to find out what’s in here.”  With that, he flips the coffin open.


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 20, 2002)

Cat grimaces and waits for something really, really, bad to happen.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 21, 2002)

(Well, hopefully this won't kill us _all_.    And I've finally just finished reading most of the other Wicht's Lair threads, so I now know where the goblins are supposed to be.  I also suspect that the ancient masters don't like us very much, or they would have given us better directions.     Let's assume that the easy victory over the skeletons has made Ken cocky.  If we live through whatever nightmare comes out of the coffin, we'll go someplace a little less dangerous...)


----------



## Jeph (Nov 21, 2002)

(Like, to a hospital?  )


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 21, 2002)

(Although we might get an all-expenses paid trip to the morgue.)


----------



## Jeph (Nov 21, 2002)

( At least we won't need to pay to transport our corpses to the cemetery . . .)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 21, 2002)

The coffin opens, revealing a corpse inside (_what else would one expect?_) dressed in a fine burial suit.  For a moment nothing happens and then without warning the corpses eye fly open and it flips out of the coffin and lunges out at the nearest fighter.

*Zombie*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
* Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Cemetery

_The zombie attacks Ken_: *The raven flips close to the clouds; forcefully scatters the pain of the club!*


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 21, 2002)

Ducking under the outstretched arms of the cold, dead thing, Ken gives it a shove away from the rest of the group, then pummels it from behind while it claws futilely at the air.

* The whip vanquishes the tundra; redirects the roar of the bird!*


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 21, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Cat jumps, and she seems to be a willow floating on the air. Until she starts kicking the zombie, that is. </font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 1
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana>The willow tramples the ricefield; removes the cut of the star!</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*2/3 /5 
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits*: 1
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves)
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Jeph (Nov 21, 2002)

Attack at the zombie: *The lightning parts the atoll; shields the rolling of the blade!*

Sahiro strikes like lightning, attempting to part the creature's head from it's shoulders!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 22, 2002)

As the zombie closes in at Ken the three fighters react with astonishing speed and dispatch it before it can even land a blow.  The zombie falls to the ground and does not move.

_Each of the fighters recieves 2/3 of a hit in experience._


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 22, 2002)

While Tso-Nah examines the coffin, Ken wanders to the edge of the building and looks out at the area of the graveyard that lies beyond the hill.  Then he pulls out his map and examines it thoughtfully.

“I don’t see anything around here that looks like a cave entrance, unless it’s under this place.  Maybe we should get closer to Wicht’s own tomb.  Any hidden entrances to the tomb would have to be close by.”


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 22, 2002)

Ken rolls up his map and puts it away.  Then he gets out a torch and lights it.  "We might as well see what's in here," he says.  "It just might lead to the goblin caves, or there may be something else useful inside.  So let's give it a try."  Holding the torch in front of him, Ken carefully opens the door.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 22, 2002)

The small walled structure, it turns out, is a stair well.  Steps lead down into the earth below.  The walls on either side of the stairs are of worked stone.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 22, 2002)

Ken says, “This may be it!  Follow me.”  With that, he enters the cubical structure and starts descending the stairs.  “Just be ready to run if we meet one of the greater evils.”


----------



## Jeph (Nov 22, 2002)

Sahiro Tso-Nah
Experience: 1 1/3 out of 5
Hits: 1 (1 natural)
Powers:
Yen:
Equipment: Crystal Swords (+1 to Sword, Diamond, Silver, Ruby)

"But it seems strange, don't you think, that they'd leave the entrance to a tomb unlocked and guarded by only a single zombie? Perheps raiders have been here before us. Knowing the tales, I'd probably guess that many grave-robbers and other such rabble have, at any rate."

Like, say, oh Sharlea, Drax, and all those other no-names.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 22, 2002)

"I don't think that was a guardian, just a haunted body that had not been granted its proper rest.  Maybe this is a mausoleum, for the dead who have been laid out above?"


----------



## Wicht (Nov 23, 2002)

As the fighters descend the stairs they hear a noise like the clicking of wood striking stone.  Reaching the bottom of the stairs, they see two skeletons, each holding a sword.  They are moving to and fro in front of a wooden door like guards.  As the three companions draw nearer the skeletons stop and stand in front of the door, their swords held at the ready.

But they do not attack as of yet.


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 23, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Cat attacks the skeletons!</font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 1
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana> (At S1) The scythe tracks with the village; protects against the edge of the iron!</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*1 and 1/3 out of /5 
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits*: 1
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves)
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Jeph (Nov 23, 2002)

Tso-Nah follows Cat's lead, attempting to finish the skeleton off!

at s1: *The sword shatters the hells; defends against the speed of the wind!* Follow-through to s2!


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 24, 2002)

"Looks like this place was guarded by more than just that zombie, eh?"  Ken moves to engage the second skeleton, smashing at it with powerful blows from his fists.

_Attacks Skeleton 2_: *The wrathful claw sweeps upon the forest; redirects the aggression of the club!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2002)

*Skeletal Guards*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Possessions:* Sword
*Powers:* Undead, Student of the Avenging Cemetery

_Skeleton 1 attacks Ken:_ *The turtle lies next to the glacier; scatters the violence of the blade!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks Tso-Nah_ *The spider silences the orchard; negates the offensive of the sickle!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2002)

Only Tso-Nah manages to strike one of the skeletons, though all of the fighters manage to evade the skeletal attacks.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 25, 2002)

Ken curses himself for not following his own advice.  “These are faster than the last batch,” he shouts.  “And they have swords!  We’d best take them down as quick as we can…”  With that, he switches targets and roughly assaults the damaged skeleton with hammer-blows from his doubled fists.

_Attacks Skeleton 1_: * The hammer roughly drowns the city; averts the throw of the reptile!*


----------



## Jeph (Nov 26, 2002)

Tso-Nah attempts to finish off the undead monster!

Attack at s1: *The nunchaku glides in the midst of the pillars; negates the cut of the crevice!*


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 26, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Cat continues her attack.</font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 2
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana> (At S1) The claw sweeps underneath the cavern; waves away the foray of the blade! </font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*1 and 1/3 out of /5 
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits*: 1
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves)
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Nov 26, 2002)

*Skeletal Guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 3
*Possessions:* Sword
*Powers:* Undead, Student of the Avenging Cemetery

_Skeleton 1 attacks Ken:_ *The tiger becomes one with the heavens; quells the slash of the mountain!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks Tso-Nah_ *The grasshopper reflexively shatters the dungeon; guards against the rolling of the grass so fast that it scatters the gaze of the cave!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 26, 2002)

The three fighters, working together in a combination of moves manage to dispatch the first skeleton, but the other skeleton, moving in from behind, strikes Tso-Nah, and knocks that fighter to the ground, out of the fight.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 26, 2002)

“No!  Tso-Nah!”  Enraged by his companion’s fall, Ken grabs the destroyed skeleton’s sword and hacks at the remaining undead with hellish fury.

_Attacks the Skeleton_: * The hammer slashes the hells; shreds the push of the feline!*

(If Ken can’t grab the sword and attack in the same round, he’ll just attack.)


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2002)

(As Tisvon is on vacation, it looks like it's just me and you, Wicht.  I assume you'll be running Cat for the duration?)


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

(Hey Ciaran, use my sword instead next round. It also has 3 modifiers on it in addition to the Sword style; Diamond, Silver, and Ruby.)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

I will let you post his moves if you want (or Jeph can - first come first serve).


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

K then, here it is:

_Attack at Skeleton 2_ The lotus blossom punches next to the foothills; grasps the rolling of the sickle!

Cat goes at the skeleton with a forceful punch!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

*Skeletal Guards*
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Skeleton 2 attacks Cat:_ *The wolf dominates the desert; dominates the punch of the shell!* 

***********************************

Ken strikes the skeleton, but the skeleton in turn strikes Cat, knocking a second fighter out of the battle.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2002)

"Oh no!"  Ken reels back, dazed by the fall of his companions.  "It all depends on me now.  I must not fail...  I must not..."

_Attacks Skeleton_: *The lizard drifts before the forest and sings over the Baths at Lo Xiang; dodges the rising of the ledge!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

*Skeletal Guards*
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Skeleton 2 attacks Cat:_ *The spear kicks the wastelands; dodges the efforts of the fortification!* 

***********************************

Ken manages to dodge the skeleton's attack and deals another hit to it.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2002)

Ken edges toward the stricken Cat.  Snatching up her daggers, he lunges forward at the skeleton, hoping to shatter the undead abomination's spine!

_At Skeleton_: *The sneaky dagger nails the orchard; parts the drive of the flame!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

*Skeletal Guards*
*Hits Remaining:* - / 1

_Skeleton 2 attacks Cat:_ *The spider sucker punches the waterfall; silences the aggression of the grass!* 

***********************************

Ken barely manages to avoid the skeleton's sucker punch, but avoid it he does and in one fell attack he finishes off the skeleton.  

Cat and Tso-nah manage to get back on their feet.

_Each fighter receives 1 and 1/3 hits worth of experience_.  There are two swords on the bodies for the taking.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2002)

"We won!  Yeah!"  Panting with effort, Ken joyfully pounds his fellow adventurers on the back.  "I wasn't sure we'd make it that time."  Gathering up weapons, he hands a sword to Cat, along with returning her daggers.  He keeps a sword for himself.

"What we need now is armor," Ken muses.  "Well, we might as well see what's behind this door...  but if it's any worse than what we just faced, we'd better run.  There's still those goblins around here somewhere, and they're more likely to have useful stuff than a bunch of walking corpses."

Cat uses her ninja skills to check the door for traps.  If it seems safe, she'll oil the hinges and Ken will carefully open the door a fraction and peek through to see what's on the other side.

_Cat checks for traps_: *The unicorn rains upon the island; guards against the foray of the body!*


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2002)

Akimura Ken'ichi 
Natural Hits: 1 (2 total)
Hits Defeated: 2.66
Saved Experience: 0
Styles: none
Powers: none
Yen: 0
Possessions: 
* Iron Bracers (shield, +1 hits)
* Skeleton's Sword (+1 to Sword moves)

Potential Styles: Mantis, Whip, Hammer, Dagger
Potential Locations: Sea, Tundra, City, Orchard


----------



## Jeph (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't need a sword, already got one. 

Sahiro Tso-Nah
Hits Defeated: 2 2/3 out of 5
Hits: 1 (1 natural)
Powers: None
Yen: None
Possessions: Crystal Swords (+1 to Sword, Diamond, Silver, Ruby)

Tso-Nah listens, trying to sense what might be behind the door: 

_Listen check:_ *The foot wracks the bluff; silences the aggression of the grass and slides in the midst of the gaze of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

The door is not trapped and there are no sounds from the other side.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

Opening the door reveals a small hallway.  There are signs of recent construction.  There is a door at the end of the hallway and another on the right wall.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 1, 2002)

Ken silently leads the party into the hallway.  Cat edges over to the door on the right wall, which she checks for traps and puts her ear to.

_Cat checks for traps_: *The wolf storms the badlands; parts the chaos of the bone! *yen**

_Cat listens at the door_: *The whip devastates the clouds; dominates the efforts of the ledge!*

(Jeph, is your sig for real about not being able to post?)


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

It was, this is my second post in like 5 days. Stupid boards! There were like 30 threads about it in meta.

"I say we go to the door at the right first. Just because it's closer. The builders of this place were obviously inteligent, so there must be a reason for putting that door closer."

Tso-Nah pauses.

"Unless that purpose is to lure raiders into it, so that they can be slaughtered by something large and evil."


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 2, 2002)

"Tso-Nah, my friend," whispers Ken, "you think too much.  Now shush, Cat's listening at the door."


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

"Perhaps, my friend. Perhaps I shall give up my blades for books, someday. But not until the far future."

Are there any torches along the walls? If so . . .

Thinking that further rooms may require illumination, Tso-Nah sheathes one of his blades, pads over to a torch, and lifts it from it's bracket.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 2, 2002)

(If you go back and look at the previous page, you'll see that Ken is already carrying a lit torch.   )


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

(He does it anyway. Secret-passage openning attempt. )


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

There are no secret passages that Tso-Nah can find in this short hallway.

Cat finds no traps on the door but even though the other two are talking, she can hear something moving on the other side of the wood.  She can not determine what it is however.  It sounds a little like someone sawing a board, only very slowly and with a dull saw.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 3, 2002)

"Do zombies snore?"

After Cat oils the hinges, Ken gently opens the door a couple of inches and shines the torch into whatever room or passage lies past the door.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

The room beyond is dimly lit.  There seems to be carpentry everywhere.  A figure with its back to the door is indeed slowly sawing on a board with a jagged edged blade.


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 3, 2002)

Cat opens the door fully and says "Hello, what are you?" to the sawing figure.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 3, 2002)

Ken winces and mutters, "And I thought she was supposed to be the stealthy one..."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

The figure turns around, revealing a rot worn face.  With a groan it lurches forward to attack.

*Zombie Carpenter*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 4
*Possessions:* Sawtoothed blade (+1 dagger)
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Cemetery, Student of the calm Oak

_Zombie attacks Cat:_ *The unseen southern cross invades the rapids; blocks the violence of the mountain!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 3, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Ahh!!</font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 1
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana> The willow rides facing the glacier; reduces the touch of the garden! </font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*2 and 2/3 out of 5 
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits*: 1
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves), sword
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 3, 2002)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> *Ken winces and mutters, "And I thought she was supposed to be the stealthy one..." *




OOC: although Cat looks like a ninja, she isn't. I actually picture her as Iomen in BG, so if you have the game, you know what I'm talking about: Cheerful, cocky and kinda annoying.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 3, 2002)

(Imoen?  Oh dear god.   )

“Cat!  Watch out!”  Ken shoves past the knife-wielding girl and assaults the zombie.  Grasping a rough board, he attempts to carve the rotten flesh from its bones.

_Ken attacks the zombie carpenter_: *The crab roughly carves the rapids; dodges the descent of the field!*


----------



## Jeph (Dec 3, 2002)

As soon as he sees the thing turn malevolent, Tso-Nah leaps into the air, flying strait across the room, and rebounds off the far wall! He then lashes out with a spinning kick, hoping to catch the undead scum from behind!

_attack at the zombie carpenter:_ *The crane kicks the ravine; dodges the motion of the crevice!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 4, 2002)

Cat doesn't even see the blow coming it moves so slow.  But its enough to knock her out of the fight.  The other two fighters commence to strike the zombie, and parts of its flesh fall away.

*Zombie Carpenter*
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_Zombie attacks Ken:_ *The mantis drops facing the swamp; guards against the efforts of the ledge!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Ken spins and dodges like a madman as he assaults the tomb-dwelling creature with a shout.

_Ken attacks the zombie carpenter_: * The gold kama shouts within the tombs; dodges the tempest of the blade as it insanely dodges the quickening of the bird!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 4, 2002)

As cat goes down she thinks "from now on, knives first, get a cleric to speak with dead later"


----------



## Jeph (Dec 4, 2002)

Tso-Nah slashes down with one of his swords, and follows with a strong punch to the corpse's mirey face!

_attack at Zombie Carpenter:_ *The oak rides through the ruins; shreds the punch of the mire! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

The zombie falls down in a heap, a lifeless corpse.  If desired someone can claim the sawtoothed blade it was holding.  There is also a single yen on the corpse.

_Each fighter gets 1 hit worth of experience._


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2002)

Ken hands the sawtoothed blade to Tso-Nah, and pockets the yen.  "Unless anyone has a complaint, I'll hold on to the money and we'll split it up when we leave.  Agreed?"

After searching the room, including finding any other exits and taking a look at whatever carpentry project the zombie was working on, the group will try the other door leading off of the hallway.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

It is hard to tell why the zombie was sawing boards, but there is a considerable amount of sawdust on  the floor as testimony to the fact that he had been at it a while.  There is another door leading out of this room and the sound of occasional hammering can be heard through it.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2002)

Ken opens the other door just a bit, and shines the torch through to see what’s causing the hammering noise.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

Ken sees a zombie with a heavy hammer hammering boards together into crude shelves.  The zombies back is to the door.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2002)

"Okay, I'll stay in front this time," whispers Ken.  "Now let's see if cleverness will work in our favor…"

Ken piles up some raw lumber to just below knee height on this side of the door.  Then he swings the door wide and flings a scrap of wood at the zombie.  "Hey, hammer head!" he calls.  "You, the stupid one!  Get over here!"  Then he steps back and waits for the zombie to approach, in hopes that it will trip over the lumber and allow the adventurers to attack it while it's down.

(Not that the rules allow for any benefit from this sort of thing…  )


----------



## Wicht (Dec 6, 2002)

The zombie turns and according to plan starts at the companions.  However, the plan has one flaw.  The zombie does not move quickly enough to trip.  Instead as it moves steadily towards the three it meets the wood and slowly wades into it, pushing the boards aside.  Then it attacks.

*Zombie Carpenter*
*Hits Remaining:* 4
*Possessions:* Hammer

_The zombie attacks Ken:_ *The sword bows near the pillars; removes the tempest of the fortification!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 6, 2002)

Remembering to draw his sword this time, Ken directs a powerful cleaving blow at the zombie.

_Attacks the zombie_: * The fox splits the clouds; avoids the descent of the holy ground!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 6, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Cat springs at the zombie.<font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 1
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana> The lotus blossom quells the pillars; fends off the roar of the blade!</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*3 and 2/3 out of 5 
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits*: 1
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves), sword
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Jeph (Dec 8, 2002)

Tso-Nah assaults the zombie with a flying kick!

_attack at Zombie_ *The foot rends the shrine as it dominates the flame; parries the storm of the mire!*

Sahiro Tso-Nah
Hits Defeated: 3 2/3 out of 5
Hits: 1 (1 natural)
Powers: None
Yen: None
Possessions: Crystal Swords (+1 to Sword, Diamond, Silver, Ruby), Sawtoothed Blade (+1 dagger)

Oh, and note sig. Sorry.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

The three companions surround and alternately pummel on the zombie, who being overwhelmed and confused manages to not strike anyone.  It spins around, arms flailing.

*Zombie Carpenter*
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_The zombie attacks Ken:_ *The spider spins in the midst of the grotto; scatters the punch of the garden! *yen**


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 10, 2002)

Ken slashes at the thing twice with his sword, and follows up with a kick.

_Ken attacks the zombie_: *The trident breaks the rapids; blocks the touch of the venom!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 10, 2002)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#000000 bordercolor=#ff2200><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#660066><font color=#6600FF size=4 face=verdana>*Cat *</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2 face=verdana>Cat dances in front of the zombie, then whacks it with her fist.<font></td><td align=center valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#000000 size=2.5 face=courier><P align=left>*Round:* 2
*Current Hits:* 1
*Total Hits:* 1</font></td></tr><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=8 bgcolor=#000000><font color=#eeeeee size=4 face=verdana> The fist dances close to the badlands; avoids the pain of the horn!</font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=73% bgcolor=#990099><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>
*Hits defeated:*3 and 2/3 out of 5 
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits*: 1 
*Yen*: 0
*Possessions*: Twin knives (+2 to dagger moves), sword
*Tournament Record:* Wins-0 Losses-0
</td><td align=left valign=top width=27% bgcolor=#990099 ><font color=#eeeeee size=2 face=verdana>*ABILITIES*:
A winning smile
</font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Jeph (Dec 10, 2002)

Tso-Nah attempts to silence the unholy creature for once and for all!

_Attack at the zombie:_ *The dagger silences the vineyard; conceals the rolling of the grave!*

Can I trade moves with Cat?


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

(You know, that's the most apropos "spins" move I've yet seen.  It _almost_ deserves to win the round with that move...   )


----------



## Wicht (Dec 11, 2002)

Only through focusing on his defense does Ken manage to avoid the spinning fists of the zombie.  Then as the zombie winds down, Ken moves in for a kill.  As the zombie falls to the floor, Tso-Nah stabs it for a bit of over-kill.

_Each fighter gains 1 hit worth of experience._  The zombie also has 1 yen and a hammer in its possession.

the room in which the zombie was working appears to be being built as a storage room of some sort.  Crude shelves cover most of the walls, all of them as yet empty.  There is another door on the wall to the fighters left as they enter the room.  It appears to be a new door.


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 11, 2002)

Cat hands the hammer and the yen to Ken.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Ken accepts the hammer and the yen with a smile and a word of thanks.  Then he carefully opens the door on the left to see what’s on the other side.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 11, 2002)

The door is trapped!!

Opening it releases a cloud of sulphiric fumes that flows into the room.  

*Sulphur Trap*
*CR:* 2
*Master of the invisible hells*

_The trap attacks:_ *The chain tracks by the volcano; wards off the chaos of the pole!*

Each fighter must pose a defensive move.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

"Oh no!  Get back!" shouts Ken.  Grabbing each of his companions by the arm, he pulls them along with him as he evacuates the room.

Defensive move: * The manticore overwhelms the castle; redirects the foray of the spring and punches over the blood of the barrens!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 11, 2002)

*The dagger drifts on top of the clouds; shields against the stab of the sky!* 

OOC: Dang, a dagger move wasted on a trap.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 11, 2002)

OOC: I tink this trap will gives us a level-up, if we succeed. We're up to 4 2/3 exp. here are my viable styles (1st line) and locations (2nd line):

Dagger, Foot, Oak, Crane, Sword, Lightning
Prairie, Attoll, Hells, Ravine, Ruins, Shrine, Vineyard

I'm thinking I'll just go for Expert of the Sword this level.

my current stats:

Sahiro Tso-Nah
Hits: 1 (1 natural)
EXP: 4 2/3 out of 5
Yen: None
Powers: None
Possessions: Crystal Swords (+1 to Sword, Diamond, Silver, Ruby), Sawtoothed Blade (+1 dagger)

End OOC-ness.

Tso-Nah leaps away from the gasses!

*The phoenix ravages the village; parts the push of the barrens!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't give experience for traps normally - unless you have to damage them to survive.

Tso-Nah gasps for air and collapses to the ground, struggling to catch his breath.  Ken and Cat each manage to hold their breath as the poisonous fumes sweep over them. 

But the danger is not passed.  A skeleton charges out of the room at the two standing fighters. 

_The Skeleton Attacks Cat:_ *The chain prances by the beach; scatters the speed of the grass!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 12, 2002)

*The scorpion sings with the tundra; dodges the energy of the isle!* 

Cat dodges aside.

OOC: I've decided to lay off with the battleframe, seeing as no one else has one and it takes up a LOT of space.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2002)

Ken's torch blazes blue in the sulphurous fumes.  He draws his sword, and it gleams brightly in the strange light as he smacks the skeleton with a devastating blow!

Ken attacks the skeleton: *The northstar devastates the waterfall; shields the touch of the spring!*

(I have no idea how I've been getting such a consistent string of good moves here.  It's probably to counterbalance some of the really bad moves I've been getting elsewhere...   )


----------



## Wicht (Dec 12, 2002)

Working in tandem, the two fighters quickly smash the skeleton and then are able to help their companion to his feet.

_Each fighter gains 1/3 of a hit worth of experience._

Looking through the door, the fighters can see what looks to be the beginning of some sort of laboratory.  A few benches and tables are covered with beakers, unreadable notes and assorted spices, herbs and jars of foul looking slimes.  The origins of the poisonous fumes are quickly discovered to be a pot of something foul boiling over a small fire on a counter.  it is slowly releasing fumes into the air.  They fumes must have been slowly building up in the room with the door closed.  There are many strange things in the room but nothing of value to the three.  It is evident however that someone other than the undead has been at work in here very recently.  There are no other exits from the crude laboratory.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2002)

Ken sighs, and covers his nose and mouth with his sleeve.  "Okay.  We're going to have to be more careful with this 'searching for traps' thing in the future.  Cat, could you look around and see if there are any hidden doors or whatever?"  Ken starts collecting the notes, plus any spices and such that might prove valuable.

(Ken will purchase Student of the Tombs and Expert of the Tombs.  Also, would it be possible to design some sort of power to give an advantage in spotting and disarming traps?  Cat could take it.   )


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 12, 2002)

"Sure thing." Cat starts looking for secret doors, trap doors, sliding walls, ect.

*The kama slides next to the atoll; dodges the descent of the mountain!*

(Cat will purchase student of the dagger and dirty trick.)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 12, 2002)

There are no secret doors to be found in the room.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2002)

After looting the room, Ken leads the group back into the small hallway before the zombie rooms, and points Cat toward the door at the end of the hall.  "Check it out, OK?"


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 12, 2002)

Cat checks for traps: *The spear strikes near the pillars; scatters the onslaught of the club!* 

Cat listens at the door: (assuming there arn't traps on it) *The fang drifts close to the swamp; waves away the energy of the fires!*


----------



## Jeph (Dec 12, 2002)

(Student and Expert of the Sword, for me.)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 13, 2002)

Cat can detect no traps on the door.  However, listening to it allows her to hear the sound of movement on the other side.  A slow but constant sliding step sort of sound.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 13, 2002)

Taking point, Ken waits for Cat to oil the hinges on the door, then sloooooowly opens it enough to peer through to the other side...


----------



## Jeph (Dec 13, 2002)

"Perhaps this is the testing place of the one who created these abominations. I do not trust these vials and other signs of alchemy: a necromancer's work, those." Tso-Nah whispers as he pears over the other two.


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 14, 2002)

Cat oils the hinges and braces herself.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 14, 2002)

Peering through the door, Ken sees a well lit room with two zombies pacing around in it.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 14, 2002)

"We'll meet them in the doorway," hisses Ken.  "I doubt that both can fit through the doorway at the same time, so we should only have to face one at a time."

With that, he throws a bit of wood at one zombie while the other is looking the other way.  Hopefully, only the first zombie will respond and attack, at least at first...


----------



## Jeph (Dec 14, 2002)

With a silky whisper of steel, Tso-Nah's blades exit their scabbards, and he crouches down, ready leap into the fray.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 16, 2002)

The zombies react to the wood and then slowly lurch forward.  One walks through the doorway but the other is close behind, reaching out dead hands to grab anything within reach.

*Zombies*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3 / 3
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Cemetery

_Zombie 1 attacks_: *The dagger scourges the pillars; reduces the terror of the body so fast that it negates the tempest of the star!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 16, 2002)

Assaulted by zombies, creatures barren of all life, Ken blocks and dodges their strikes, drawing their attacks while his companions attack it.

Attacks Zombie #1: *The crane dodges with the plain; shields against the motion of the barrens!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 16, 2002)

This isn't here


----------



## Jeph (Dec 16, 2002)

[ooc: who does the zombie attack?]

Tso-Nah springs in and slashes the zombie with a masterful swing.

_Attack at Zombie #1_ *The sword removes the tower; shields against the storm of the fires!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 16, 2002)

*The wolf severs the tower; redirects the assailment of the ice!* 

Cat lauches herself at the towering zombie.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2002)

Ken takes *1 hit * as the zombie strikes at his legs.  But the other two are more successful as they work in tandem to attack the first zombie. And Tso-Nah with a swing of his sword eliminates it forever

*Zombies*
*Hits:* - / 3

_Zombie 2 attacks ken_: *The weasel slashes with the well; silences the quickening of the tides!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 17, 2002)

Ken leaps high into the air and swings the hammer at the zombie's rotten head!

*The hammer leaps over the pillars; reduces the efforts of the bird!*


----------



## Jeph (Dec 17, 2002)

Tso-Nah leaps over the zombie, and attempts to gore it from behind!

_attack at Zombie_ *The unicorn tumbles within the clearing; leaps over the rising of the cave!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 20, 2002)

*The panther bows next to the foothills; absorbs the chi of the insect!* 

Cat extends her hand towards the zombie, as if to strike it, and short tendrels of darkness extend from her fingers, seeking to suck the energy of the zombie. Startled, she pulls her hand back, and the tendrels dissapear.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 20, 2002)

The zombie, shrugging off the attacks of the trhee fighters backhands Ken for *1 hit*.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* - / 3

_Zombie 2 attacks ken_: *The chain sucker punches the wastelands; scatters the tempest of the settlement as it wards off the drive of the fires!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 20, 2002)

Wounded, Ken throws all of his strength into a desperate attack.

Ken (1/3) attacks Zombie #2: *The northstar tracks above the volcano as it menacingly attacks the canine; guards against the pain of the holy ground!*


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 20, 2002)

*The cherry blossom annihilates the ricefield; grasps the beauty of the maze!* 

Cat moves as delecetly as a cherry blossom, until she whacks the zombie.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 25, 2002)

(Sorry, the trip took longer than expected.)

Tso-Nah assaults the zombie with a winding spinning kick!

_Attack at the zombie!_ *The foot wounds the pillars; scatters the throw of the grass!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 26, 2002)

The three fighters make short work of the remaining zombie. _Each fighter recieves 1 and 1/3 of a hit worth of experience._

Beyond the zombie bodies is an empty room, a door on the other end of the room.  It appears as if the zombies might have been guarding the door.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 26, 2002)

Hits Defeated: 1 1/3 out of 10

Tso-Nah, keeping his swords free of their scabbards, pads to the door, and listens intently.

_listen check:_ *The tiger punches over the desert; destructively absorbs the chi of the ice!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 26, 2002)

"Cat, please check this new door..."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 27, 2002)

Nothing can be heard through the door.


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 27, 2002)

"Ya'know, I really have to point out that I have NO training in this sort of thing, so I'm not nessesarily better at this than you are. But whatever."

Cat searches the door: The raven charges the well; unfailingly absorbs the touch of the grass!


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 27, 2002)

Ken blinks.  "You don't?  I'm sorry, I assumed...  never mind.  Okay, we'll do this together."  Ken goes over and also checks for traps in his amateur, fumbling way.  If no traps are found, he opens the door.

Ken checks for traps: *The kama parts the desert; waves away the kick of the lash!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 30, 2002)

The door opens, revealing a long set of steps heading down into the earth.  All is quiet and dark below and the three can tell nothing of what is at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 30, 2002)

Ken leads his fellows down the stairs, fumbling and poking at the steps all the while in hopes of finding any traps before they go off.

_Ken searches for traps_: *The rat burns the pillars; avoids the assailment of the pole! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Jan 1, 2003)

The stairs descend about twenty feet and then end in a small room, about five foot square.  There is a door on the wall besides the stairs.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

Tso-Nah gives an exasperated sigh. 

"Could we skip the checking for traps? I say, we can roll with a punch, we can roll with a poisoned spike or sulpher gas. We should just forge ahead."

And with that, he strides to the door, and makes a point of flinging it open in a verry un-subtle manner.

He comments over his shoulder. "If that's okay with you two, that is."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 2, 2003)

Two huge canine entities leap through the open door and into Tso-Nah.  They are covered with black fur and are wearing spiked collars.  Their breath is hot and foul and their jaws appear to be very dangerous.

*Guard Dogs*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Master of the Fang

_Dog 1 attacks Tso-Nah_: *The manticore rides facing the paradise; grasps the cut of the stone! *yen+yen**

_Dog 2 attacks Tso-Nah_: *The southern cross nails the clearing; conceals the quickening of the garden!*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 2, 2003)

Ken’s sour look turns grim when the beasts leap forth from the opened door.  “Well,” he snaps as he charges forward with a sweeping blow, “when you get eaten, don’t come crying to me!”

_Ken attacks Guard Dog 1_: * The staff rends the brush; avoids the cut of the wood!*


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

Tso-Nah, reflexively grabbing for the nearest weapon, lashes out with the saw-toothed blade (+1 to dagger) that was lifted from the zombie carpenter!

_attack at guar do #1!_ *The dagger ravages the cemetery; redirects the pain of the sickle!*

"Now is as good a time as ever to learn from my mistakes. Stealth it shall be, next time!"


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 3, 2003)

**BUMP** for Tisvon.


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 3, 2003)

(sorry, my internet acess has been eratic what with the holidays and all) 

Cat attacks doggy-woggy 1: *The chain tracks before the fountain; waves away the drive of the elements! *yen** 

Cat stiffens her hands, then jabs at the guard dog.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 3, 2003)

*Tso-Nah takes 1 hit as the second dog nails him.  Cat misses the first dog, but Ken delivers a hard blow that distracts it from Tso-Nah, allowing him to drive his blade into it, finishing its life.

Guard Dogs
Hits: - / 3


Dog 2 attacks Tso-Nah: The hammer vanquishes the labyrinth; redirects the offensive of the spring!*


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 3, 2003)

*The scorpion obliterates the cemetery; leaps over the cut of the sickle!*

Cat leaps over the zombie, and, spinning a blade out of its sheath, she stabs down.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 4, 2003)

Tso-Nah springs on the wild canine and slashes at it with his swords!

_attack at the dog!_ *The grasshopper assaults the tower; blocks the motion of the storm!*

(hits remaining: 1 out of 2)


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2003)

Ken attempts to flank the dog and stab it from behind.

*The dagger tracks atop the well; negates the gaze of the pole!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 6, 2003)

Tso-Nah is knocked to the floor, striking his head, and is temporarilly disabled.  The other two fighters manage to knock the dog away from him.

*Guard Dogs*
*Hits:* - / 1


_Dog 2 attacks Cat_: *The dragon swims by the forest; avoids the thrust of the holy ground!*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2003)

“Flank it!” shouts Ken.  “I’ll keep it away from Tso-Nah!”  Ken stands firm against the beast, and his sword lashes out like lighting.

*The lightning slashes near the wastelands; waves away the descent of the sky!*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 10, 2003)

**BUMP** for Tisvon.


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 10, 2003)

*The weasel crushes the badlands; shreds the speed of the star!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 11, 2003)

The two fighters finish off the dog handily and Tso-Nah manages to struggle to his feet, his head swimming momentarily from the knock he recieved.

_Each fighter gains 1 hit worth of experience._


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 11, 2003)

Ken sidles through the door, his eyes peeled for any more threats.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 11, 2003)

Beyond the door is what looks like a comfortable sitting room, newly furnished.  There are several comfortable looking chairs, each with a small side table.  The floor is carpeted and the walls are painted.  Two doors lead out of the room, one to the left, and one to the right.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 11, 2003)

Ken checks the door on the left for traps, then puts his ear to it.  If he finds no traps and hears nothing on the other side, he will open it and peer through the doorway.

Ken searches for traps: *The panther storms the ricefield; shields the pain of the club!*

Ken listens at the door: *The manticore severs the beach; redirects the offensive of the bird!*


----------



## Jeph (Jan 12, 2003)

Having learned his lesson, Tso-Nah methodically checks the room for any unwanted surprises.

_Tso-Nah Checks for Traps:_ *The lightning rides in the midst of the island; averts the chaos of the bird!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 13, 2003)

There appear to be no traps in either the room or the door.  However Ken can hear the disctinct sound of a knife chopping something on a cutting board through the door as well as a low whistling sound.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 13, 2003)

"Sounds like a kitchen," whispers Ken.  Carefully, he opens the door an inch and peeks through.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 15, 2003)

It is indeed a kitchen.  A peek inside reveals two zombies slowly and laboriously preparing food.  One of them, standing on the left side of the room, has a large cleaver he is using to chop up something.  The object of his cleaving cannot be seen, a large kitchen cabinet blocks the view.  The other one is throwing stuff into a pot over a fire.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 15, 2003)

"Two zombies in there," mutters Ken.  "Let's try and take them one at a time again.  Stand around the doorway and hit the first one as it comes through."  Upon saying this, he grabs one of the small side tables and flings it at the cleaver-wielding zombie.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 16, 2003)

"Ich," Tso-Nah mutters as he gets into position. "I would _not_ eat whatever they're making, on my soul." He stands ready at the doorway, swords drawn.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 16, 2003)

The table momentarily gets the zombie's attention and then they go back to what they had been doing.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 16, 2003)

"Okay, that didn't work.  We'll have to go in.  Is everybody ready?  Then follow me!"  Drawing his sword, Ken charges in and swings at the cleaver-wielding zombie with an overhead cut.

* The dragon strikes over the paradise; wards off the chi of the stone and averts the cut of the fires!*


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 16, 2003)

The northstar carves the hells; fends off the beauty of the star! 

Cat flicks her dagger at the cleaver-zombie


----------



## Jeph (Jan 17, 2003)

(ooc: Tisvon and Ciaran, you need to specify targets. )

Tso-Nah, barely visible behind his whirling, gyrating blades, storms into the room and assaults the nearest undead heathen!

_attack at Zombie #1!_ *The panther storms the brush; protects against the throw of the mountain!*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *(ooc: Tisvon and Ciaran, you need to specify targets. ) *



(Actually, we did specify; we're attacking the one with the cleaver.  We just don't know which number Wicht will assign to it.   )


----------



## Wicht (Jan 17, 2003)

As the three charge in at the zombie with the cleaver, the realize at the last moment, that what in fact the zombie is chopping up is another zombie.  With a roar, all three zombies in the room start to attack.

The cleaver wielding zombie turns and swings it at ken, whilst the one on the table, part of its side missing, lunges a fist up towards the fighter.  From the other side of the room, the third zombie throws a pot of boiling water at Tso Nah.

*Zombies*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3 / 3 / 3
*yen factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Cemetery

_Zombie 1 attacks ken: _*The kama thrusts the plain; dominates the cut of the club!* 

_Zombie 2 attacks ken:_ *The grasshopper punches below the badlands; averts the edge of the flower!* 

_Zombie 3 attacks Tso-Nah:_ *The weasel sings atop the cliff; shields the drive of the flower!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 17, 2003)

The cleaver wielding zombie goes down, his rusty blade falling to the floor.  But Ken takes *1 hit* from a punch to his stomach, and the sailing pot strikes Tso-Nah from behind for *1 hit*.

The zombie on the table moves up to better attack Ken and the other zombie moves in for a withering blow at Tso-nah.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* - / 3 / 3

_Zombie 2 attacks ken:_ *The unicorn moves atop the tombs; negates the offensive of the reptile!* 

_Zombie 3 attacks Tso-Nah:_ *The east wind withers the tower; grasps the touch of the venom! *yen** 

yen = 1


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 17, 2003)

Facing the nearest zombie, Ken tests its defenses with a few passes of his sword, then attempts to rend it asunder with a powerful blow.

Ken attacks Zombie 2: *The sword tracks facing the ravine; shreds the descent of the isle!*


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 17, 2003)

Cat strikes at the zombie.

@zombie 2:*The snake appears close to the volcano; dominates the quickening of the holy ground!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

Jeph?


----------



## Jeph (Jan 23, 2003)

(ah yes. Just remembered this thread.  I need a listing in my sig, like Ciaran's.)

Hits Remaining: 1 out of 2

_attack at zombie #2!_ *The lizard dominates the glacier; redirects the drive of the ledge!*

Tso-Nah creeps up behind the zombie, as invisible as a lizard among leaves, and then slices down with his sword!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2003)

Ken takes another *1 hit* but the other two manage to strike the zombie.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* - / 1 / 3

_Zombie 2 attacks ken:_ *The willow slashes close to the vineyard; dodges the chi of the holy ground!* 

_Zombie 3 attacks Tso-Nah:_ *The snake crushes the clouds; blocks the onslaught of the flower!* 

yen = 1


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 23, 2003)

A wounded Ken attempts to sidestep the zombie’s next attack and respond with a scything blow from his sword.

Ken attacks Zombie 2: *The scythe dodges atop the canyon; absorbs the aggression of the farm!*


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 24, 2003)

Cat reverses her knife and attacks the wounded zombie. 

*The staff appears through the tower; parries the motion of the sky!*


----------



## Jeph (Jan 24, 2003)

hits remaining: 1 of 2

Tso-Nah thrusts his blade at the as yet unwounded undead!

_attack at zombie #3!_ *The dragon punches next to the tower; drops across the kick of the ledge! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2003)

Tso-Nah, turning to face the zombie attacking him from behind, is dropped with a crushing blow.  The other two manage to avoid the other zombies attacks and cut it apart into lifeless pieces.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* - / - / 3

_Zombie 3 attacks Tso-Nah:_ *The unicorn strikes the beach; spins before the push of the elements!* 

yen = 2


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 25, 2003)

Enraged, Ken mockingly mimes the remaining zombie's clumsy defense, then smites it with a mighty overarm blow.

*The mace withers the paradise; silences the kick of the elements!*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 28, 2003)

**BUMP** for Tisvon.


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 1, 2003)

*The ki-rin slashes the glacier; wards off the efforts of the fortification then it ferociously leaps over the energy of the horn! *yen+yen**

Now that's a move!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2003)

Both fighters pummel on the poor dead guy.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* - / - / 1

_Zombie 3 attacks Ken:_ *The blizzard strikes atop the atoll; redirects the offensive of the sands!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 2, 2003)

*The raven sings underneath the ricefield; shields the chaos of the river!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 2, 2003)

Ken pummels the zombie with his free hand.

*The fist decimates the clouds; negates the thrust of the blade!*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

As the slow undead swings high, the two fighters close in and pummel the creature to the ground.  In moments it is no longer moving, the foul magic animating it is gone.

_Each fighter gains 2 hits worth of experience._  There is a total of 4 yen on the bodies.  The cleaver and other knives in the room proof to weak to make good fighting weapons.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2003)

“Food for the dogs, I suppose,” Ken observes as he passes the stewpot.  “Even when we went hungry in my village, we would never have eaten _this_.”  He pockets the yen for future distribution, and looks around the room for any other exits.

(Jeph has dropped out of a YB bout as of yesterday, and his message implied that he may be dropping out of YB/YBA entirely.  Jeph, if you’re here, please let us know.  Wicht, if Jeph does drop out, how do we handle it?)


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

If a character/player quits the easiest thing to do is assume that the character left for whatever reason with his share of the loot.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2003)

(So, are there any other exits from this room or not?   )


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2003)

The only visible exit from the room is the one the companions entered through.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2003)

"Well, that seems to be the last of this tomb.  Why don't we head back to the village now and get some rest?"

Ken divides up the loot at this point, giving two yen to Tso-Nah and two more yen to Cat, while keeping two yen for himself.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2003)

not to contradict - the kitchen had only one exit but the sitting room that led into the kitchen had another door.  

But if you want to return to the nearest village at this point that is fine.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2003)

As the group walks out of the kitchen and into the sitting room, Ken says, "Oh, wait, we haven't tried that door over there yet.  Don't I feel foolish."  He pokes around the remaining door in a feeble search for traps.  And while he's at it, he flips the carpet aside to see if there's a trapdoor underneath.

Ken searches for traps: *The fang flips within the wastelands; blocks the roar of the spring!*


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 7, 2003)

I've got to leave for a week or so, and I will have no computer acess. Ciaran or anyone else is free to run  my character while I'm away.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2003)

The door seems to be untrapped and underneath the carpet Ken is awarded with the sight of a stone slab that looks suspiciously like a door of some sort.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 9, 2003)

"Aha," says Ken.  "I think I'm getting the hang of this! But let's save this for later."  He covers the slab again with the carpet, then opens the untrapped door a few inches and peers through.

(Tisvon: come back soon!  I'm feeling kind of alone here.   )


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2003)

Are we assuming Jeph has left?  Do you want to email him?

There is a dark hallway behind the door.  It is unguarded and there appears to be two other doors in the hallway, both at the far end, one on the left and one on the right.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 12, 2003)

Ken examines the door on the left.  He pokes and prods at the doorframe, looking for traps, then sets his ear to the door.

Ken searches for traps: *The crane kicks facing the pillars; quells the rolling of the blade!*

Ken listens at the door: *The dragon shatters the ocean; redirects the speed of the mire!*

(Jeph says he's dropping out of the game, so let's assume that he decides to head back to the village at this point.  Insert tearful farewells, etc.)


----------



## Wicht (Feb 18, 2003)

After the departure of their companion, the other two enter the hall and examine the left hand door.  There is the sound of someone singing on the other side of the door and the door seems to be unlocked and untrapped.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2003)

Ken pushes the door ajar to see where the singing is coming from.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 18, 2003)

A man is at work inside, cheerfully sewing on a body and basically working to embalm a corpse.  Two zombies linger in the room next to him handing him equipment in their own slow way as he asks for them.  

The singing is coming from the undertaker.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2003)

Ken gently shuts the door.  “The necromancer is within,” he whispers to Cat, “along with two zombies, or perhaps three if the one he is enchanting rises up as well.  Do you think we can handle this without Tso-Nah?”


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 20, 2003)

Cat starts moving her fingers in a strange way, then stops and whispers to Ken "Hmm... I'd say no, but we might be able to handle just the necromancer. Even a fell mage needs food, so maybe he'll come out. Did the room have any exits?"


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2003)

(Wicht, did the room have any other exits?)


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

None that they can see.


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 21, 2003)

(assuming that Ken tells Cat that he sees no other exits)

"Well then, why don't we wait here? We don't have anything to lose. Except.... If he animates that zombie, then we're in real trouble."


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 21, 2003)

“We can outrun zombies,” Ken replies softly, “and only one can fit through the door at a time.  I like your plan.  Let’s wait here.”

(OoC: This would be a good time for Marius Lashlin to show up, eh?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

When Rathan posts in the thread we will assume his character has shown up at that point.

The two companions wait outside the door and soon enough their patience is rewarded.  The man strolls out and is suprised to see them standing there.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 22, 2003)

*From the shadows behind the two companions a man of tall stature about 6'4" steps forward.... his eyes beedy and black.... he is wearing simple clothing at the moment all jet black... his hair is slicked back and is the same color black as well.....  his skin pale and perfect.....*


"Ah... just the two I've been looking for.... Cat and Ken'ichi I presume?"

"I case your wondering... I'm maruis Lashlin..... and I have come to see if my vision was correct.... "

*Speaking to the man just exiting the building..* "And you sir...I do not belive I know of you.... but the pleasure of meeting you all mine..."

*Maruis smirks at the man....*


Maruis Lashlin

Nat Hits: 3
Hits: 4
Hits Defeated: 1/15
XP Saved: 0
Powers: Expert of the Northstar, Dirty Trick, Shove
Armor: Leather Armor
Weapons: Icicle (+1 Spear)x 2, Shaman's Stick (+1 Staff)
Other Items: 
Sigs/Locs that May Be Learned: 
Yen: 1


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 22, 2003)

As soon as Cat sees the man come out of the room, she leaps toward him, Knifves bared. 

*The ki-rin tramples the prairie; shreds the chaos of the spring!* 

Strangly, she doesn't seem to even notice the man in black.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

"Aaaah," screams the man in fear as he is attacked, "assassins!."

Nevertheless he moves to defend himself.

*Undertaker*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 2
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Master of the Cemetery

_At Cat:_ *The scorpion sweeps before the prairie and tumbles atop the garden; reduces the violence of the elements!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 22, 2003)

Ken dodges like lightning, moving to a position where he can see both the undertaker and the mysterious (and possibly dangerous) man in black.  Then he pokes the undertaker in the face with his torch.

Ken attacks the undertaker: *The lightning dodges on top of the hells; parts the gaze of the bird!*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 22, 2003)

*Marius takes a wide birth around both Ken and Cat to move behind the Undertaker near the door to the shop...... making himself fully visible to both companions...*


"I'll stay right here and make sure this man doesn't dart back into his shop....."

"I told you sir.... the pleasure of meeting you was all mine....."

*Maruis kackles lightly....*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

The man manages to smack Cat, more out of desperation than skill but is struck by Ken.

"Keep away!  Keep Away! You villainous curs!

*Undertaker*
*Hits:* 1

_At Cat:_ *The wolf splits the labyrinth; fends off the aggression of the stone!*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 22, 2003)

"Come on you two I've seen you do better than this... I've been watching you for some time... if you two are to become great warriors... let nothing stand in your way..... KILL HIM!!!"



OOC: don't forget to add me to the title of the thread wicht...


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 22, 2003)

At undertaker: *The crane wounds the clearing; leaps over the energy of the spring!* 

Cat smiles slightly as she hears Marius speak. She says in a grim tone "We've been watching you too, Marius Lashlin. You seem to aspire to the status of vampire."


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2003)

"Ahhh well done Cat... you've done a little studing yourself.. see thing is.... to beat them.. you have to think like them.... you see a vampire took my mothers life as I was being born... no one belives I could remember it.. but I remember those cold black eyes... I remember him picking me up.. I remember him taking me from my mother...."


"I want revenge for what he has done to me... and the only way to do this is to become as strong as him... and to drink his blood.... his lifeforce from him... taking back my honor and my life..... or unlife hopefully at that point.....

*Maruis smirks....*

"My "vision" has shown me that you two are helped me with this.... so I've come to ask for it..... your help I mean....."


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 23, 2003)

"I think you're insane."

Ken whips his sword from its sheath and lunges angrily at his foe.

Ken attacks the undertaker: *The cherry blossom harshly impales the clouds; dominates the punch of the elements!*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2003)

"Well Ken... you don't have to understand or agree with me... all I'm asking for is to travel with you.. to grow stonger..... is this accepable???


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2003)

*Marius leans back aginst the wall of the building and lets Cat and Ken take care of this old man while he awaits there answer....*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2003)

AS the undertaker moves to once more attack Cat, Ken manages to impale him.  With a gurgle the poor man dies.

_Cat and Ken each recieve 1 hit worth of experience._

The fight has gotten attention of the two zombies in the room beyond.  They are lurching out into the hall, preparing to attack the intruders.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 25, 2003)

*Marius whips around and darts into the hall to face them.... *


At Zombie #1: *The east wind blasts the wastelands; avoids the chaos of the isle!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 25, 2003)

“I know a bit about vengeance too,” Ken replies as the undertaker falls.  “My parents are dead, and I will avenge them.  But I do this to honor them.  How do you honor your mother by becoming the same sort of evil as the one who killed her?”

As the first zombie crosses the threshold, Ken attempts to hold it off so that the party can finish it before the second zombie can follow.  He attempts to slip his sword past the zombie’s guard with the delicate grace of a cherry blossom drifting on the wind.

Ken attacks Zombie #1: *The cherry blossom drifts within the wastelands; defends against the pain of the lash!*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 25, 2003)

"I am not strong enough to defeat him in my mortal state Ken... If I become one of them... I can live forever and keep not just vampires in check but all undead... you see for most undead all they know is death... for me I wish to have there gift to use for some good.... I hero among death if you will..."

"I choose unlife not for evil or the betterment of just myself... I choose it because I feel I can do my part better for everyone...."


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 25, 2003)

"Can we talk about this AFTER we kill these things?"

Cat assumes the Mantis stance, then jumps over to attack the zombies.

@ zombie 1:*The mantis falls within the brush; protects against the terror of the stone!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 25, 2003)

"Smooth answer.  You want to help us kill monsters?  Fine.  But don't expect us to trust you."


----------



## Rathan (Feb 26, 2003)

"You don't have to trust me... hell... if you want me to leave... just ask me to and I will... I'll find two others who are willing to help me.... I just thought you two were my best shot at getting someone to help me reach my goals....."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2003)

_At Marius:_ *The snake charges the cemetery; shields the assailment of the sands!*

_At Cat_: *The fang becomes one with the glacier; parts the throw of the garden!*

_At Ken:_ *The crane prances with the sea; averts the energy of the barrens!*

*************************************

Their conversation distracts them from the fight and each fighter is struck by a zombie.  Marius for *3 hits* and the other two for *1 hit* each. 

*************************************

_At Marius:_ *The unicorn bashes the cavern; negates the speed of the tree!*

_At Cat_: *The wolf dances through the castle; parts the cut of the sky!*

_At Ken:_ *The chimera stands by the peaks; scatters the rolling of the reptile!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 26, 2003)

Ken takes a step back, then leaps forward to slide between the third zombie's legs and strike it from behind.

Ken (2/3) attacks Zombie #3: *The spider slides through the pillars; shields against the cut of the crevice!*


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 26, 2003)

Cat jumps back, mutters a magical incantation, and a small air elemental appears. The elemental moves in on Ken's zombie.

at zombie #3: The east wind masterfully storms the volcano; fends off the terror of the bone!


----------



## Rathan (Feb 26, 2003)

"Ken look out!"

*Marius too rushes over and tries to keep the zombie in front of Ken from attacking him.....*


at Z #3 *The thunder rends the heavens; fends off the motion of the mountain!*

(1/4)


OOC: *slaps forehead* oh yea.. I just remembered... unless these undead have Dirty Trick.. I should be going after them... I'll remember next round to wait.. sorry all.....


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 26, 2003)

Rathan said:
			
		

> *OOC: *slaps forehead* oh yea.. I just remembered... unless these undead have Dirty Trick.. I should be going after them... I'll remember next round to wait.. sorry all..... *




No, you *are* going after them. We moved first in the first round because we attacked them. Wicht posted their moves for the first and second rounds. We just posted for the second round, so we're going after them.

Does that help?


----------



## Rathan (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: I get it..I just thought there was six of them...heh cool then... I'm all set..thanks for the clear-up.....


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2003)

The third Zombie goes down under a flurry of blows. 

*************************************

_At Marius:_ *The lightning illuminates the swamp; fends off the gaze of the wind!*

_At Cat_: *The mace sings through the city; fends off the kick of the blade!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 27, 2003)

"Falling Star Strike!"

Ken (2/3) attacks Zombie #2: *The northstar falls within the desert; negates the touch of the stone!*


----------



## Tisvon (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool as a blizzard, Cat whacks her zombie.

The blizzard leaps in the midst of the plain; wards off the kick of the field!


----------



## Rathan (Feb 27, 2003)

*Marius take a nearby piece of wood and breaks off a sharp end which he uses to try to impale Zombie #2*


*The cherry blossom scatters the foothills and brutally impales the Citadel of Lord Lao; guards against the aggression of the grass!*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2003)

Cat is knocked to the ground.  Marius is the only one to connect with the zombie which turns on Ken 

*************************************

_At Marius:_ *The raven flies on top of the beach; shreds the terror of the bone!*

_At Ken_: *The spear dances over the waterfall; grasps the aggression of the fortification!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 27, 2003)

Ken ducks beneath the second zombie’s attack and looks for an opening.

Ken (2/3) attacks Zombie #2: * The chimera bows underneath the heavens; dodges the efforts of the feline!*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 27, 2003)

*Marius slashes at Zombie #2 with his filed sharp fingernails....*


*The tsunami slashes the desert; dodges the chaos of the mountain!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2003)

The two fighters dispatch the second zombie.  The first zombie though goes after Marius with a rending attack, that if it hits, could spell the end of the young fighter. 

*************************************

_At Marius:_ *The scorpion rends the tombs; conceals the beauty of the lash!*


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 1, 2003)

As the remaining zombie attacks Marius, Ken sucker punches it from behind.

Ken (2/3) attacks Zombie #1: *The fist sucker punches the glade; dodges the onslaught of the sickle!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 1, 2003)

OOC: I'm just gonna save Ken a post......


*Marius grabs Ken and steps into the shadows to prepare for there next attack avoiding the zombies attack this round....*


* Dirty Trick *

OOC: do I go before the Zombies now?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2003)

The zombie stands confused. 

*************************************

_At Marius:_ *The whip stands from the castle; conceals the offensive of the wind!*


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 3, 2003)

"Hey!  Get your clammy hands off me, vampire-boy!"

Ken kicks and stabs the zombie.

*The fang kicks near the sea; leaps over the rising of the field!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 4, 2003)

"Hey... I just saved your life and well as mine Ken... the least you could do is be nice to me.... "

OOC: you didn't really offend me it's all in character.. 

*Marius gets sick of this zombie and punches it in the face.....*


*The fist scourges the volcano; silences the onslaught of the star!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 5, 2003)

The  zombie, standing confused is devestated by the twin attacks.  It falls to the floor.

_Each fighter recieves 2 hits worth of experience._


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2003)

“I was doing just fine, thanks.  Don’t touch me.”

Ken helps Cat to her feet, then cautiously enters the necromancer’s room.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 5, 2003)

*marius follows semi-close behind them....*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2003)

The room is fairly dissapointing as a mage's laboratory.  Most of the chemicals are pretty mundane embalming ingredients and the most exotic spell material is needle and thread.  The table in the middle of the room has seen a lot of use, but there are no straps, no pentagrams, just a slab used to embalm corpses.

There are three coffins stacked against the back wall, each one closed.   There is a small door on the back wall of the room.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2003)

“These coffins probably hold more undead,” says Ken.  “Let’s try them one at a time.  Help me with this table, will you?”  To keep zombies from popping out of all the coffins at once, he drags a table in front of the second and third coffins to keep them closed.  Then, after a cursory examination, he throws open the first coffin.

Ken searches Coffin #1 for traps: * The scorpion moves higher than the peaks; averts the cut of the insect! *


----------



## Rathan (Mar 6, 2003)

Marius helps ken with the table then readies himself for what pops out of the first coffin......


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2003)

The coffin flies open.

Inside is a corpse.  But in a bit of an anticlimactic gesture it refuses to move.

A ginger examination shows that not only is it dead and umoving, it has yet to be embalmed.  A nasty sword wound on the neck seems to have been the cause of death.


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 7, 2003)

"If these things aren't zombies now, they will be." Cat takes out her knife and plunges it into the zombie's head several times, "just in case."


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2003)

"I hate to defile the dead," says Ken, "but better that than for them to rise again as undead."  That said, he drags the mutilated corpse from the coffin and lops its head off with his sword.  Then he drags the table away and does the same for the bodies in the other two coffins (assuming that they, too, do not animate).

If nothing untoward happens, Ken leaps over to the small door to search it for traps, then opens it a few inches and peers through.

Ken searches the door for traps: *The scorpion leaps near the volcano; guards against the violence of the venom!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 8, 2003)

Marius follows ken and watches him carefully.... to make sure noting happenes to him......


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2003)

The bodies offer no resistance to being mutilated.

The door seems untrapped but opening it reveals a small dark tunnel.  A cool breeze flows out of the tunnel.  It smells a bit like rancid meat.


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 13, 2003)

Cat leads the way down the tunnel, her nimble fingers checking for traps as she goes.

Cat searches for traps: The spear spins in the midst of the tundra; parts the stab of the grass!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2003)

"You know, we skipped a door back there, just opposite the necromancer's room.  We really should check that out.  I wouldn't want to be attacked from behind."


----------



## Tisvon (Mar 14, 2003)

Cat pauses. "Good idea."


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 14, 2003)

Ken leads the party back up the tunnel, into the necromancer’s room, and thence to the door across the hall.  He searches for traps; if he finds none, he opens the door a bit and peeks through.

Ken searches for traps: * The claw tumbles upon the ocean; dominates the throw of the wood! *


----------



## Wicht (Mar 19, 2003)

Before they get to the end of the small tunnel they turn around to check the other door.

The door does not appear to be trapped, but it is locked, from the other side.  Picking the lock would thus be impossible, but the door could be broken down.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2003)

"I'm going to get this door open; watch my back in case something hears and comes this way.  Oh, and Marius?  If you're not using both of those icy spear-things, you might as well pass one to Cat."

Hefting his hammer in one hand, Ken aims a careful blow at the lock.

Ken attempts to break the lock on the door: *The emerald weasel leaps by the plain; waves away the storm of the farm!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 20, 2003)

*Marius hands Cat one of his Icicle's as kens asks of him....*

"Sure I only need one of them....."


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2003)

*Door:* _(5 hits remaining)_ The panther kicks with the volcano; leaps over the quickening of the insect!


The door reverberates with the blow but solidly remains unscathed.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2003)

Frowning, Ken smacks the door again.

Ken attacks the lock: *The spear removes the foothills; dodges the throw of the sickle!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 21, 2003)

"Let me help you with the door Ken..."

*Marius takes a shot at the door.....*


*The mace swiftly rends the clouds; wards off the throw of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 24, 2003)

*Door:* _(3 hits remaining)_ The chimera leaps over the temple; negates the throw of the spring!



The sound of wood cracking echoes loudly as the lock loosens and the door splinters.  But it is still standing.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 24, 2003)

Ken strikes the lock with another glancing blow.  "Hey," he says with a glare, "don't jostle me!"

Ken swings at the lock: *The chimera drifts within the tundra; seeks from the roar of the shell! *yen**


----------



## Rathan (Mar 25, 2003)

"Fine.... if you don't want me to help... I'll go find someone else who might be more in need of my services....."


*Looking insulted Marius turns and starts to leave outside the old building*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 27, 2003)

*Door:* _(2 hits remaining)_ The staff glides on top of the paradise; absorbs the rolling of the cave!


The door splinters just a little more.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 27, 2003)

“Your choices are on your own conscience, Marius, if you still have one.  If you want to stay and fight, do it.  If you want to leave us, do it.  Just don’t jostle my arm while I’m swinging a hammer!”

Ken swings at the lock: *The calm trident menacingly quells the swamp; averts the throw of the tides!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 27, 2003)

*Marius makes sure Ken's attack is done and out of the way before he swings at the lock as well*


*The cherry blossom cuts the brush; guards against the rolling of the wood!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 1, 2003)

*Door:* _(1 hits remaining)_ The rat punches in the midst of the volcano as it wracks the Plaza of the Ten Thousand Immortals; reduces the touch of the bone!


The door is now nearly broken.  One more solid blow will shatter it.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 1, 2003)

Cat kicks the door.

Cat attacks the door: The kama glides upon the volcano; lies higher than the motion of the venom!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 1, 2003)

Ken tries a powerful sweeping kick to smash the already-weakened door to flinders.

Ken assaults the door: *The grasshopper sweeps facing the tombs; parries the assailment of the reptile!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2003)

Marius tries as well to smash the door the rest of the way down....


*The thunder sucker punches the dungeon; shields the offensive of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2003)

*Door:* The scorpion stands within the well; guards against the descent of the pole!


The door flies inward with a loud crash.  Beyond the door is a short hallway.  Another door lies at the end of the hallway.  A large zombie made from the body of an ogre stands guard at the other end of the hallway.  With a lurch he starts moving towards the companions. 

*Ogre Zombie*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 8
*Powers* 
Undead
Toughness 
Master of the Cemetery
Master of the Fist
Student of the tombs

_Attacks at Marius_ *The unicorn leaps by the tombs; dexterously parts the cut of the pole!*


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 4, 2003)

“Oh crap!”

After a moment of shock, Ken darts past the massive zombie’s outstretched arms to attack it from behind.  His sword flashes in the torchlight as he unleashes a blizzard of spinning strikes at the thing’s unprotected back.

Ken (3/3) attacks the zombie: * The blizzard spins underneath the foothills; blocks the violence of the flame!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2003)

Marius sees his time to shine here as he rakes at the gaints eyes with his long sharp spear-nails....


*The spear devours the ocean; absorbs the motion of the holy ground!*


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 5, 2003)

Cat flies at the ogre, fists ready.

The ki-rin severs the glade; absorbs the foray of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2003)

The three fighters move far more swiftly than the lumbering monster attacking them and in short succession deliver a series of blows that staggers even the rotting behemoth.. 

*Ogre Zombie*
*Hits remaining:* 5

_Attacks at Marius_ *The spider drops underneath the canyon; absorbs the terror of the canine!*


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 8, 2003)

Ken hacks at the towering zombie’s leg with crude, powerful strokes, as if he were hewing firewood. 

Ken (3/3) attacks the zombie: * The topaz nunchaku shreds the paradise; guards against the efforts of the canine!*


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 8, 2003)

Cat ducks low, and then shoots up, attacking the face of the ogre. 

The spear moves below the rapids; leaps over the rolling of the maze!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2003)

Marius tries the west wind style to deal more damage to the rotting undead....


*The west wind cuts the pillars; waves away the push of the bird!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 11, 2003)

Marius once more evades the deadly creature as the fighters continue to damage it. 

*Ogre Zombie*
*Hits remaining:* 3

_Attacks at Marius_ *The spear slides next to the cliff; terrifyingly leaps over the quickening of the ledge!*


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 11, 2003)

Ken rakes the towering zombie’s flesh with his blade.

* The claw decimates the tower; shields the descent of the bone!*


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 12, 2003)

Seeming to float in midair, Cat double-punches down at the Zombie.

The oak lies atop the fountain; wards off the punch of the sky!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2003)

Marius take another swing at the gaint undead.....


*The turtle punches the clouds; dodges the blood of the barrens!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 16, 2003)

Marius takes * 1 hit* as only ken manages to score a solid strike. 

*Ogre Zombie*
*Hits remaining:* 2

_Attacks at Marius_ *The rat drops in the midst of the peaks; conceals the blood of the wood!*


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 16, 2003)

Cat uses the Zombie's head as a spring board and leaps even higher.

The crane leaps over the glacier; wards off the touch of the field!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 16, 2003)

“Why won’t you _die_, you horrible undead thing?!”

Ken (3/3) attacks the zombie: * The weasel withers the glade; dodges the stab of the elements!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2003)

Marius uses his dark spider style to try and fell the undead horror!


*The spider brutalizes the beach; fends off the storm of the ice!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 17, 2003)

Assailed from almost every direction, the lumbering zombie collapses unmoving to the floor.

_Each fighter earns 2 hits worth of experience._


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 21, 2003)

Stepping away from the dead mass of the zombie, Ken tests the door at the end of the hall for traps and suchlike.

Ken checks the door for traps: *The hammer tramples the cavern; defends against the push of the flower!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 22, 2003)

The door appears to be both untrapped and unlocked.

There is however the sound of movement and vague voices on the other side.  It sounds as if someone is preparing for combat on the other side of the door.


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 24, 2003)

Cat waits, poised and ready.

OOC: I'm out of town for a week, so feel free to run my character until then.)


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 25, 2003)

"Okay," hisses Ken, "get ready to rush in - we can't afford to get bottled up in the doorway.  All ready?  ...  Go!"

Ken kicks the door open and advances into the room, opening the way for the others to move in behind him as he looks for something to fight.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 26, 2003)

Marius rushes in taking Ken's flank.... also looking for something to size up for a fight.....


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 28, 2003)

Cat also moves into the room.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 30, 2003)

The room beyond is a sitting room of sorts, a warm fireplace on one wall and a plush lined chairs are all the four have time to see though before they are attacked by four zombies.  

"Get them, kill them, smash them!" shouts a man on the other side of the zombies, and then he promptly leaves through another door, closing it behind him. 

The zombies, already tensed for combat, are upon the three adventurers before they have time to make any plans.

*Zombies*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Expert of the Cemetery

_Zombie 1 attacks Ken:_ *The kama appears above the glacier; reduces the offensive of the farm!*

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The grasshopper tranquilly charges the waterfall; dodges the speed of the river!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Cat:_ *The flying chimera sweeps underneath the cavern; negates the kick of the horn!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Marius:_ *The scorpion attacks the fountain; shields the gaze of the bird!*


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 30, 2003)

With a grimace of concentration, Ken moves into the midst of the zombie swarm, dodging and weaving amidst their flailing limbs as he lines up a devastating blow with his sword against the first zombie.

Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #1: *The sword wounds the well; flies in the midst of the storm of the wind!*


----------



## Tisvon (Apr 30, 2003)

Cat aims a downward blow at the zombie.

The panther breaks the castle; dodges the descent of the wood!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2003)

Marius sizes up #4 to strike apon as he defends nicely aginst both moves.....


At #4 * The panther blasts the forest; smoothly dodges the energy of the insect!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2003)

Marius sizes up #4 to strike apon as he defends nicely aginst both moves.....


At #4 * The panther blasts the forest; smoothly dodges the energy of the insect!*


----------



## Wicht (May 2, 2003)

One zombie falls and the fighters skillfully avoid injury, but the zombies relentlessly press on.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* -/ 3 / 3 / 2

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The blizzard suddenly slaughters the village; dodges the chaos of the sickle!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Cat:_ *
The grasshopper swims underneath the dungeon; dodges the cut of the bird!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Marius:_ *The turtle annihilates the city; absorbs the edge of the body!*


----------



## Ciaran (May 2, 2003)

Ken moves to block one zombie's attack.  Though he parries perfectly, he stumbles on the riposte.

Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #4: *The weasel lies from the swamp; defends against the slash of the shell!*


----------



## Tisvon (May 2, 2003)

Cat strikes a zombie.

Cat attacks zombie #1: The lizard appears within the clearing so it dominates the horn; absorbs the cut of the crevice!


----------



## Rathan (May 3, 2003)

Marius sends up a dark black haze from seemingly nowhere.....


*Dirty Trick*


----------



## Wicht (May 6, 2003)

The smoke confuses friend and foe alike and it is not until it clears a few seconds later that anyone can attack.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* -/ 3 / 3 / 2

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The weasel slays the pillars; negates the foray of the rodent!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Cat:_ *The hammer flies through the marsh; dodges the terror of the pole!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Marius:_ *The east wind devours the island; defends against the quickening of the cave!*


----------



## Ciaran (May 6, 2003)

Ken leaps over a zombie’s clumsy slash and retaliates with a low-angled sword cut.

Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #3: * The weasel tracks near the hells; leaps over the slash of the elements!*


----------



## Rathan (May 6, 2003)

Maruis uses the mantis style to flank zombie #3.....


*The mantis punches on top of the prairie; parts the quickening of the fortification!*


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2003)

Is Tisvon still with us?


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2003)

I have no idea wicht... and I guess we can't continue without him till we hear from him.....


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2003)

Well, I'm back (after a brief Haitus).  Is Tisvon with us again?  Does not look like it.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2003)

well Wicht.... seeing as Tisvon is awall and ciaran is super busy... I was maybe wondering if you'd like to, seeing as this adventures  has grinded to a halt, run a single adventure for Marius???


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm back...  what's the word?


----------



## Rathan (Jun 27, 2003)

Well.. now that your back.. maybe you and I can continue.... but as I see it... Tisvon is gone gone....


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree, Rathan...  he seems to be gone.  I suggest that someone play Tisvon for the rest of the combat, then we have his character leave after the combat is over.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 7, 2003)

sounds good to me ciaran.... that ok with you wicht?


----------



## Wicht (Jul 8, 2003)

Thats fine.  Someone posts his attacks and we can continue


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 8, 2003)

Cat stabbity-stab-stabs a zombie!

_Cat attacks Zombie #3_: *The hammer bashes the city; shields the throw of the stone!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 11, 2003)

Marius takes *2 hits* as the zombies gang up on him.  The middle zombie however suffers from both Marius' and Cat's attack

*Zombies*
*Hits:* -/ 3 / 1 / 2

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The weasel strikes the ruins; protects against the thrust of the venom!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Cat:_ *The phoenix severs the hells; scatters the tempest of the maze!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Marius:_ *The chain glides through the foothills; seeks below the speed of the flame!* 



Now that we got this started back up again, I am starting on vacation this coming Monday and will be away from home for 2 weeks.  I may be able to post next friday or Saturday or maybe not.  Either way, I will be back on the 29th.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 11, 2003)

Ken and Cat double-team the last zombie, flanking it and striking it high and low.

_Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #4:_ *The spider shatters the wastelands; absorbs the kick of the sands!*

_Cat (2/2) attacks Zombie #4:_ *The scorpion dexterously breaks the beach; averts the kick of the blade!*


----------



## Rathan (Jul 11, 2003)

Marius move like a jungle cat to avoid the zombies moves as well as place a precise strike at zombie #3....




> *The panther overwhelms the desert and overwhelms the tides; silences the throw of the farm!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 31, 2003)

Two days late but I am finally back 

Cat is struck by one of the zombies for *1 hit* but the fighters still all manage to strike.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* -/ 3 / - / -

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The panther strikes the temple; leaps over the motion of the tree as it drops underneath the assailment of the blade!*


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 1, 2003)

Ken and Cat let loose upon the final zombie with a powerful double assault.


Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #2: The phoenix ravages the heavens; sings above the tempest of the feline!

Cat (1/2) attacks Zombie #2: The dagger nails the sea and destructively quells the holy ground; removes the chi of the isle!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 8, 2003)

Rathan?


----------



## Rathan (Aug 9, 2003)

attacks the loast zombie:*The fist scatters the vineyard; grasps the assailment of the elements!*


----------



## Wicht (Aug 9, 2003)

The Zombie strikes Marius for *1 hit* and evade's Cat's skillful attack.  But Ken's strike is true, causing the zombie to stagger a little slower.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* -/ 2 / - / -

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The oak charges the foothills; negates the foray of the sickle and blocks the edge of the sky!*


----------



## Rathan (Aug 9, 2003)

Marius strike out to rend the last zombie


*The mace rends the castle; shreds the drive of the reptile!*


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 10, 2003)

Ken and Cat fall upon the zombie with exhausted ferocity.

Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #3: *The avenging lotus blossom falls near the sea; dominates the foray of the feline!*

Cat (1/2) attacks Zombie #3: *The mace falls by the orchard; dominates the descent of the crevice!*


----------



## Wicht (Aug 14, 2003)

Marius manages to land a blow but still the zombie continues its aggressive attack.

*Zombies*
*Hits:* -/ 1 / - / -

_Zombie 2 attacks Marius:_ *The tiger assails the desert; wards off the kick of the star!*


----------



## Rathan (Aug 15, 2003)

Marius goes for one last attact to fell the evil undead...



> *The nunchaku obliterates the well; reduces the cut of the grass!*


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 21, 2003)

Ken flails at the zombie to attract its attention while Cat slips in close to dismember it with her daggers.

Ken (3/3) attacks Zombie #3: *The mace slashes by the canyon; grasps the throw of the bird!*

Cat (1/2) attacks Zombie #3: *The dagger scatters the ricefield; avoids the quickening of the rodent!*


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2003)

The three fighters fell the final zombie and recieve _2 and 2/3_ hits worth of experience.

As soon as you two figure out how to explain going on without your companion, we'll continue.


----------



## Rathan (Aug 22, 2003)

Cairan?? how far along are we in here??? would it viable to go back and let cat go then start back at the beginning or no??? Seeing as you were here first.. it's your choice...


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 26, 2003)

"Cat?  Are you all right?  ...  She seems to have suffered a blow to the head in this battle.  We must bring her back to the village and give her into the care of the healers until she recovers her wits."


----------



## Rathan (Aug 26, 2003)

*Being the bigger of the two Marius picks up Cats body and carries her back to town with Ken at his side to watch for any ambush....*

"I'll carry her Ken.... I wasn't watching her like I should have been.. this is my fault....."


----------



## Wicht (Aug 27, 2003)

The two fighters successfully leave the cemetery.  While in the village you may sell anything you have managed to scrounge and buy any weapons with any money you might have.


----------



## Rathan (Sep 2, 2003)

OOC: I barely have any money so I think I'm all set to go back in..... just waiting on ciaran now...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2003)

Rathan said:
			
		

> OOC: I barely have any money so I think I'm all set to go back in..... just waiting on ciaran now...




He may be having trouble with the boards.  I know I have a little here lately.


----------



## Rathan (Sep 6, 2003)

Most likely his is wicht.... I'm in no rush though...


----------

